# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Boolean fields, editing MS Access data

## Rodney Myers

ASP-db Version: 1.1223 Pro 2
ASP-db License: Licensed to: Rodney L. Myers Ver. 1.1223 Pro 2 ©1998

Editing MS ACCESS data with lots of true/false fields.
Text fields update OK but Boolean fields do not like being altered and I got this error:

Error # = 80040E14
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access 97 Driver] Syntax error in UPDATE statement.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
NativeError = -3503

This is my code :
	Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=developers,BookMarkFlds=0,TableTag=  Border=2,RecordScope=single&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds=&#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13  ,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,3  0,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,  47,48,49,50&#34;
	MyDb.dbNavigation= &#34;top&#34;                                    
	Mydb.dbNavigationItem = &#34;delete, update&#34;
	MyDb.dbStatusBar=false                                        &#39;Turn off the status bar 
	MyDb.ASPdbPro                                                &#39;Call ASPdb to do its magic!

In another posting, found searching here for previous answers, Frank wrote  that the db-pro example
 was a complete editing example. 
It is a good example, but not _complete_ in that it does not cover all field types. 
Nor could I find a true/false field in other examples - and that would be great to have - please.

Rodney
Oxford, England

----------


## FK

Rodney,
Can you &#34;extract&#34; a few records and send me a copy of your MDB file @ frank@aspdb.com to debug.

Also, do a debug, copy the SQL statement and go inot ACCESS and tri the query to confirm...


Frank



------------
Rodney Myers at 7/19/99 4:59:17 PM

ASP-db Version: 1.1223 Pro 2
ASP-db License: Licensed to: Rodney L. Myers Ver. 1.1223 Pro 2 ©1998

Editing MS ACCESS data with lots of true/false fields.
Text fields update OK but Boolean fields do not like being altered and I got this error:

Error # = 80040E14
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access 97 Driver] Syntax error in UPDATE statement.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
NativeError = -3503

This is my code :
	Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=developers,BookMarkFlds=0,TableTag=  Border=2,RecordScope=single&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds=&#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13  ,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,3  0,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,  47,48,49,50&#34;
	MyDb.dbNavigation= &#34;top&#34;                                    
	Mydb.dbNavigationItem = &#34;delete, update&#34;
	MyDb.dbStatusBar=false                                        &#39;Turn off the status bar 
	MyDb.ASPdbPro                                                &#39;Call ASPdb to do its magic!

In another posting, found searching here for previous answers, Frank wrote  that the db-pro example
 was a complete editing example. 
It is a good example, but not _complete_ in that it does not cover all field types. 
Nor could I find a true/false field in other examples - and that would be great to have - please.

Rodney
Oxford, England

----------


## Rodney Myers

------------
FK at 7/19/99 9:12:49 PM

Frank,

Thanks for reply,

:Can you &#34;extract&#34; a few records and send me a copy of your MDB file @ frank@aspdb.com to debug.

Yes,  I will do this.

:Also, do a debug, copy the SQL statement and go inot ACCESS and tri the query to confirm...

No sure what &#34;do a debug&#34; means for ASPdb but will try to look it up in manual. Ditto &#39;trying the query&#39; in Access esp. wher update is involved.

later,




Rodney
Oxford, England

----------


## FK

Your field name Database is a reserved word. Change it to something like &#34;DB&#34; and it&#39;ll work......

FK



------------
Rodney Myers at 7/19/99 4:59:17 PM

ASP-db Version: 1.1223 Pro 2
ASP-db License: Licensed to: Rodney L. Myers Ver. 1.1223 Pro 2 ©1998

Editing MS ACCESS data with lots of true/false fields.
Text fields update OK but Boolean fields do not like being altered and I got this error:

Error # = 80040E14
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access 97 Driver] Syntax error in UPDATE statement.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
NativeError = -3503

This is my code :
	Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=developers,BookMarkFlds=0,TableTag=  Border=2,RecordScope=single&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds=&#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13  ,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,3  0,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,  47,48,49,50&#34;
	MyDb.dbNavigation= &#34;top&#34;                                    
	Mydb.dbNavigationItem = &#34;delete, update&#34;
	MyDb.dbStatusBar=false                                        &#39;Turn off the status bar 
	MyDb.ASPdbPro                                                &#39;Call ASPdb to do its magic!

In another posting, found searching here for previous answers, Frank wrote  that the db-pro example
 was a complete editing example. 
It is a good example, but not _complete_ in that it does not cover all field types. 
Nor could I find a true/false field in other examples - and that would be great to have - please.

Rodney
Oxford, England

----------

